# Cubing Time Capsule



## Logan (May 27, 2009)

*As of 5/26/09*

I got this idea from byu. We thought that there should be a time capsule thread that cubers could post on and then look at later to see how they've changed.


e.x.

*3x3*

Avg of 5: 39.36

Personal Best: 32.xx



*4x4, 5x5, ect.*

Have not done avg of 5 lately.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2009)

So when are we going to close it and when are we going to reopen it?
And we should limit 1 post for everyone and just have them edit it instead of adding stuff we think up.
As of right now: (oh right. I forgot the date) 5/26/09
3x3 average 5: 29.99
Single: 19.81
4x4: 1:48.26
Square-1: 1:3x.xx


----------



## Sa967St (May 27, 2009)

why not? 

5/26/09

-3x3x3-
single: 9.68 (nonlucky), 9.42 (lucky)
avg5: 12.61
avg12: 13.32
OH single: 24.54 (lucky), 24.47 (nonlucky)
OH avg5: 29.50
OH avg12: 33.19
BLD: 1:36.19

-4x4x4-
single: 1:02.18(PP)
avg5: 1:10.45

-5x5x5-
single: 1:48.94
avg5: 1:58.00

-megaminx-
single: 2:12.38
mean3: 2:28.87

-square-1-
single: 33.81 (nonlucky), 23.31 (lucky)
avg5: 45.48


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

3x3: 17-18

Learning BH


----------



## TudMun (May 27, 2009)

I'm really slow. My goal is sub-1.

*3x3*
PB: 36.87
Avg10: 1:08
BLD: NA

*4x4*
PB: NA
Avg10:NA
BDL: NA


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 27, 2009)

It's called the accomplishments thread...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> It's called the accomplishments thread...



We're almost doing that...but not quite. This is more long term. Sure, the A thread could do that but a time capsule is cooler.


----------



## cmhardw (May 27, 2009)

In 15 days I will have been cubing for 11 years. I guess if I am going to put something in a time capsule, it is that I hope I will not lose my passion about cubing by the time this thread is re-opened. I feel I haven't lost any passion for cubing since I started, and I certainly hope that does not change even as life and responsibilities become more pressing and I probably won't be able to practice as much.

Chris


----------



## IamWEB (May 27, 2009)

I CAN SOLVE A RUBIK'S CUBE REALLY FAST!
I will edit this with secret messages. O.O
I CAN 4X4X4 CUBE IN A NICE TIME!

I OWN AN EASTSHEEN 2X2X2!

I'VE NEVER HAD ANY BIGGER CUBES OR OTHER PUZZLES!

BUT I HAVE TRIED OUT A MAGIC BEFORE.

YES, I CAN SOLVE THE EASTHSEEN 2X2X2.

I LOVE YOU.

*CAPSULED CLOSED.*


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

Thinking about organization...

I say we leave this open until the end of June. Then, a moderator can close this thread, and we wait three years.

By then, someone will remember it, tell the moderators, and they will open it and bump it.

If it's not retrieved in three years (in other words, we forget about it), then it stays where it is until someone finds it (it has happened before), and reminds everyone about it.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 27, 2009)

Or we can all go to http://www.futureme.org It is really cool. You can send an email to yourself, and it will be sent any amount of time in the future.


----------



## Nukoca (May 27, 2009)

So how do we make sure this won't get deleted by the system after an x number of years? Should we assign someone to post in this topic periodically?

Anyway, My submission:

"C+P from Youtube channel, 'cuz I'm lazy.

I enjoy biking, cubing, reading, and science/physics.

Rubik's 3x3x3; 26.49 seconds.. my cube mod.. hehe
Rubik's 4x4x4; 3 minutes-ish.. need to do it more often
Eastsheen 5x5x5; About 5 minutes, haven't timed myself though
Rubik's Magic; 1.07 sec
Age: 14 
Rubik's 3x3x3; 26.49 seconds.. my cube mod.. hehe
Rubik's 4x4x4; 3 minutes-ish.. need to do it more often
Eastsheen 5x5x5; About 5 minutes, haven't timed myself though
Rubik's Magic; 1.07 sec 
Country: United States 
Interests and Hobbies: Biking, cubing, reading, and science/physics. 
Books: Chasing Redbird, Sharon Creech 

Note to future self: If you don't have those COLLS memorized by now, you're going to get a throttling you'll never forget!

Also, be proud for writing that comment on Youtube, scolding him for critisizing Petrus!"


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

No, there are threads from March '06 still here, I don't think threads get deleted, or at least 3 years should be safe.

Either that, or assign a "Keeper" who will keep it stored in a file for 3 years. If that "Keeper" were to ever quit cubing, they must remember to pass on the file to someone else.


----------



## Edmund (May 27, 2009)

2x2
avg of 5: 3.08
3x3
avg of 5: 15.26
3x3 nonlucky
single: 11.05
Magic: 1.30
4x4
Single 1.59.00 (i love how i wanted sub-2 and got it by exactly one second) 
(and i use a rubik's 
OH
single 23.77 (non), avg of 5 32.xx
my collection
3 magics
2 dianshengs
1 (a)
2 eastsheen 2x2s
2 rubiks 4x4s
1 rubiks storebought
3 cheap tile cubes
1 mf8 sq-1
1 V7
1 rubiks 5x5
1 ice cube


----------



## Ellis (May 27, 2009)

Ellis- If you are not sub-12 average by may 2012, punch yourself in the face. That's all I have to say to me.



Logan said:


> *4x4, 5x5, ect.*
> 
> Have not done avg of 5 lately.


btw, I just want to say... WTF. If you're going to bother making a time capsule thread, why put something like that in there? 
"ah yes, I remember back in may 2009 when I hadn't done an average of 5 on 4x4 or 5x5 lately... man, have things changed."


----------



## Logan (May 27, 2009)

ok guys i used that site that soccerking found. I set it to remind me to bump this thread on May, 26(day it was started), 2012.... now.... we wait


----------



## dChan (May 28, 2009)

My 5x5x5 is broken. I better have a new one by the time you read this. Also, you are currently not faster than Ellis in speed officially. This better have changed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 28, 2009)

roux is for rebels 

3x3
8.71 Lucky
10.31 Non-lucky
16.33 avg of 5

2x2
1.63 lucky
3.63 non lucky
4.77 avg of 5

4x4
1:03.31 (OP)
1:14.19 avg of 5

5x5
1:58.51
2:31.09 avg of 5

Magic
0.88 single
0.98 avg of 5

The only puzzles I care about at the moment are those. I am focused only on 4x4 when i post this 

My current sig - 
Rebels use Roux.<>Non-stop 4x4. Progress 1:03.31 single, 1:14.19 avg of 5<>Join The Rebellion. Use Roux.


----------



## JLarsen (May 28, 2009)

You are currently working on big cubes. You've lost a lot of drive for 3 speed due to stress. You average about 17 or 18 depending on the day. You've got your 5x5 almost sub 2 now. (average) Same with 4x4 and sub 1. Your V cubes are 2 days away from coming (7 and 6). You better be crazy good at those by now. Also you better still be using petrus, and be at least sub 15. Seriously.

Edit: oh yeah. Here's a cool idea. This is your current signature 

Feeding my addiction to big cubes. PR Avg of 12 4x4/5x5/6x6/7x7: 1:12.39 / 2:06.88 / Waiting for V cube 6 and 7 

=] this is cool.

Even more stuff. Copypasta of your current PR sheet

2x2

PB: 3.67

Avg. 10/12:	9.65


3x3

PB: 12.14

Avg. 10/12:	16.87


3x3 OH

PB: 21.83

Avg. 10/12: 27.89


4x4

PB: 58.12

Avg. 10/12:	1:12.39



5x5

PB: 1:52.73

Avg. 10/12:	2:06.88

2-5 Relay

PB: 4:28.96

That's good.


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Or we can all go to http://www.futureme.org It is really cool. You can send an email to yourself, and it will be sent any amount of time in the future.



I can see you deeply regretting doing that. You will receive the e-mail and think about how stupid you were to send that. I hate having a past because of this.



byu said:


> No, there are threads from March '06 still here, I don't think threads get deleted, or at least 3 years should be safe.



Yea the forums were created at that time. As far as I'm aware all threads that were ever created and not deleted specifically are still here.


----------



## Vulosity (May 28, 2009)

You used to average sub 2 on 5x5 and now you can't anymore. Shame on you. Redeem yourself and surpass the 1:30 barrier 3 years from now!


----------



## James Kobel (May 28, 2009)

If you're reading this, stop. Just stop.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2009)

2x2 ~7 ortega
3x3 ~18 full fridrich
4x4 ~100 redux
5x5 ~a lot (like 3:40 or something) redux
pyraminx ~11.5 something cool
square 1 ~3 min =-P idk
magic ~who cares (~2) idk
3x3 BLD ~5-6 old pochmann corners and edges
OH ~55 fridrich
2x2 BLD ~2 old pochmann


whatever

if you don't stop failing at cube by 2012 then you should cry


----------



## jcuber (May 28, 2009)

If you haven't learned full Fridrich by now, you are a lazy crap. You better be sub-53 on 4x4, and sub 1:30 on 5x5. 6x6 should be like 2:50, and 7x7 at around 4 minutes. If not, prepare for a self-facepalm.

Current PB's:

3x3: 15ish
4x4: 57.98 
5x5: 1:56 
6x6: 4:09 
7x7: 6:19


EDIT:
You better have a megaminx by now, too. REMINDER: Never buy a square-1.


----------



## Logan (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys, when should I have a moderator close this thread? I'm thinking like 2-3 months from when it started... maybe less.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 28, 2009)

dude, have you still not learned full OLL and PLL? lazy basterd

ah well,
3x3x3:
average: 35.xx
record: 24.19

the other ones aren't worthy of mentioning, just check my WCA profile and remove a minute from both 4x4x4 and 2 from 5x5x5 for my record, and half for my average
and megaminx, multiply rubik's cube by 12, I'm so bad it's evil

sent myself a futureme to check this thread in 3 years (may 26)


----------



## Poke (May 28, 2009)

3x3x3 pb 0:47.xx
pb avg ~58 seconds

Don't own a big cube.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 28, 2009)

2x2x2
Average-8 seconds
Single-3 seconds (super lucky)

3x3x3

Average- 20.03
Single- 16.xx

Don't ask about my big cube times... I have a crappy 4x4x4 since my dx died and I'm just plain bad at the 5x5x5

Square-1
(haven't practiced seriously in a while)
Not sure about my average/single but I normally average 45 seconds

OH 3x3x3:
Single- 36.xx
Average- 56.xx

One day I'll look at my times and laugh... assuming that I don't quit of course


----------



## JTW2007 (May 31, 2009)

2x2:
Avg. of 5: 8.61
Best: 1.96

3x3:
Avg. of 5: 19.04
Best: 15.06

4x4:
Avg. of 5: 1:56.09
Best: 1:39.06

5x5:
Avg. of 5: 3:26.03
Best: 3:17.04


----------



## Novriil (May 31, 2009)

*3x3x3*
single: 20.41
average of 12: 34.11
*pyraminx*
single: 7.00
average of 5: 13.66


----------



## fundash (May 31, 2009)

here are my times right now

*3x3*
PB: 1:04.55
Avg: 1:17.62
BLD: NA

EDIT:
I hope you are sub 25 at least by now,
Your stupid if you haven't learned to solve that dusty 5x5 yet!
and you better have learned full fridrich and possibly petrus by now!!!


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

2x2: 10 secs
3x3: 39 
4x4 3:51
5x5 7:2xx
6x6 (gaba) 1:20:2x.xx
megaminx: 9:3x

I'll be back in 2011!!! 
Peace!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 26, 2012)

Remember this thread?
I just got an email from futureme, it has been 3 years, it's time for a bump. How did you improve?

I'm ashamed of myself, at least for 3x3x3, still didn't learn full OLL, and still around 20.


----------



## Logan (May 28, 2012)

I also just got an email from future me. I honestly don't remember creating this thread...

I'm ashamed to say that I have almost completely dropped speedcubing. At least for the foreseeable future. 
My average (as of a minute ago) has fallen to what it was when I created this XD


----------



## Kirjava (May 28, 2012)

<3 the improvement I've had in the last three years


----------



## jonlin (May 29, 2012)

Let's start again, for the new cubers who haven't had the chance to post here yet.
Bump at May 26, 2015.
2x2:
Avg about 5-5.5

3x3:
15-16

4x4:
1:20-1:30
Inconsistency

5x5:
2:50

7x7:
9:30

Square-1:
1:10-1:00

The timer starts NOW!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 4, 2012)

If anybody is reading this in 2015 please PM me to notify me of this thread
3x3: about 30 seconds
2x2: about 10 seconds
Pyraminx: about 9 seconds

Dear Me, 
I <3 PYRAMINX


----------

